
Fire the workaholics - ph0rque
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/902-fire-the-workaholics
======
jleyank
Any business in it for the mid-to-long term is a marathon, rather than a
sprint. Yeah, there are times when a all hands on deck is needed to fix a bug
or meet a deadline. The problem comes when you realize that you have to do it
every year (or every release, or...). It's better to plan and avoid burnout
than set yourself up to fail when critical staff walk rather than keep at the
grindstone. While some folks are truly capable of working extraordinary hours,
most aren't. Satisfy your customers and keep a stable staff.

